# انزع يارب من قلبى اى محبه اخرى



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)

*
انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى تتعارض مع محبتك
حتي يصير القلب كله لك وحدك .
لا تسمح أن أحب أي شئ أو أي أحد أكثر منك
ولا أن أحب أي أحد
أو اي شئ
أو شهوة
أو أي رغبة
لا تتفق مع محبتك أنت
لا تسمح يارب ان يوجد في قلبي
من ينافسك
أو ما ينافسك
أو يسئ الي محبتك
اجعل محبتك هي التي تشغلني وتملك قلبي
وهي التي تقود كل تصرفاتي
وتمتزج تماما بكل تصرفاتي وبكل أقوالي وبكل مشاعري
أعطني يارب أنه اشتهي الجلوس معك والحديث اليك
وأن أجد لذة في الصلاة والمداومة عليها
وان فترت محبتك اطلب منه ان يعيدها بحرارتها
قل له
أنت يارب تقول عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الأولي فكيف أعود يارب الي محبتي الأولي الا بك أنت الذي تعيدني الي محبتك
أنت يارب الذي تتوبني فأتوب أنت الذي تمنحني حرارة الروح
لأنك انت يارب نار آكلة لذلك ارجعني يارب الي محبتي الأولي
بل والي أكثر منها

أمين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

> *اجعل محبتك هي التي تشغلني وتملك قلبي
> وهي التي تقود كل تصرفاتي
> وتمتزج تماما بكل تصرفاتي وبكل أقوالي وبكل مشاعري
> أعطني يارب أنه اشتهي الجلوس معك والحديث اليك
> ...


*
*​*
*يارب اعطتنى القناعه واعطنى محبتك 

يارب اريد ان اقترب منك اكتر من ذلك 

نفسى يارب اعيش حياه جميله معاك 

بصلاه وصوم ومحبه 

اميـــــــــــــــن 

ميرررسى على الصلاه الجميله يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جملية جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

*اجعل محبتك هي التي تشغلني وتملك قلبي
وهي التي تقود كل تصرفاتي
وتمتزج تماما بكل تصرفاتي وبكل أقوالي وبكل مشاعري
أعطني يارب أنه اشتهي الجلوس معك والحديث اليك
وأن أجد لذة في الصلاة والمداومة عليها
وان فترت محبتك اطلب منه ان يعيدها بحرارتها

*

شكراااااا على  الكلمات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك*






*


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *
> *​*
> *يارب اعطتنى القناعه واعطنى محبتك
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *صلاة جملية جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اجعل محبتك هي التي تشغلني وتملك قلبي
> وهي التي تقود كل تصرفاتي
> وتمتزج تماما بكل تصرفاتي وبكل أقوالي وبكل مشاعري
> أعطني يارب أنه اشتهي الجلوس معك والحديث اليك
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضــوع
جميـــل
جـدا


*​



> *انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى تتعارض مع محبتك
> حتي يصير القلب كله لك وحدك .
> لا تسمح أن أحب أي شئ أو أي أحد أكثر منك
> ولا أن أحب أي أحد
> ...




*الرب يفرح قلبك
كلمات مؤثره جدا
كم أعجبتنـــى*​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

> *أنت يارب تقول عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الأولي فكيف أعود يارب الي محبتي الأولي الا بك أنت الذي تعيدني الي محبتك
> أنت يارب الذي تتوبني فأتوب أنت الذي تمنحني حرارة الروح
> لأنك انت يارب نار آكلة لذلك ارجعني يارب الي محبتي الأولي
> بل والي أكثر منها
> ...


*ميرسي الك والرب يبارك عمرك...*

*رو 5: 5 *

*والرجاء لا يخزي لان محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا. *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (26 نوفمبر 2010)

انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى تتعارض مع محبتك
حتي يصير القلب كله لك وحدك .
لا تسمح أن أحب أي شئ أو أي أحد أكثر منك
ولا أن أحب أي أحد
أو اي شئ
أو شهوة
أو أي رغبة
لا تتفق مع محبتك أنت
لا تسمح يارب ان يوجد في قلبي
من ينافسك
أو ما ينافسك
أو يسئ الي محبتك
اجعل محبتك هي التي تشغلني وتملك قلبي
وهي التي تقود كل تصرفاتي
وتمتزج تماما بكل تصرفاتي وبكل أقوالي وبكل مشاعري
أعطني يارب أنه اشتهي الجلوس معك والحديث اليك
وأن أجد لذة في الصلاة والمداومة عليها
وان فترت محبتك اطلب منه ان يعيدها بحرارتها
قل له
أنت يارب تقول عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الأولي فكيف أعود يارب الي محبتي الأولي الا بك أنت الذي تعيدني الي محبتك
أنت يارب الذي تتوبني فأتوب أنت الذي تمنحني حرارة الروح
لأنك انت يارب نار آكلة لذلك ارجعني يارب الي محبتي الأولي
بل والي أكثر منها

أمين
امين يارب ثم امين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى تتعارض مع محبتك
> حتي يصير القلب كله لك وحدك .
> لا تسمح أن أحب أي شئ أو أي أحد أكثر منك
> ولا أن أحب أي أحد
> ...


لا احب غيرك


----------



## happy angel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضــوع
> جميـــل
> جـدا
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ميرسي الك والرب يبارك عمرك...*
> 
> *رو 5: 5 *
> 
> *والرجاء لا يخزي لان محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا. *


----------



## happy angel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى تتعارض مع محبتك
> حتي يصير القلب كله لك وحدك .
> لا تسمح أن أحب أي شئ أو أي أحد أكثر منك
> ولا أن أحب أي أحد
> ...


----------

